
XFS for Linux 4.15 Brings “Great Scads of New Stuff” - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=XFS-Linux-4.15-Changes
======
luckydude
I happen to have the troff source for some version of the XFS usenix paper as
I was a reviewer (I think, maybe it was that I formatted it because I was
troff nerd).

Any it's here:
[http://mcvoy.com/lm/papers/xfs.pdf](http://mcvoy.com/lm/papers/xfs.pdf)

------
zitterbewegung
The online fsck support looks really cool. We use XFS at work because Ext4 has
issues dealing with too many files. Anyone else use XFS for other reasons ?

~~~
ianhowson
XFS Project Quotas -- quotas enforced on write without requiring traditional
users to be set up.

Handy for untrusted Docker containers which need to run as one UID but still
want per-container quotas.

~~~
c0l0
These days, ext4 has project quota support, too.

------
bashinator
Large changes to filesystem drivers make me nervous. I will be giving this
6-12 months to bake before putting it anywhere near important systems. That
said, XFS is great and I do look forward to using the improvements.

------
Omnius
Can someone give me an "explain like i'm five" high level view of why i would
want to use XFS over Ext4 or the pros and cons between the two?

